# Finally!



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Got it planted. With the help of fellow 2Cooler "Bustinchops" row builder I got it dried out and threw some rows up Monday and ran my planter almost the whole day. That's my exercise for a while. 
MENU
CONTENDER BEANS
LIMA BEANS
CALIFORNIA BLACK EYED PEAS
CLEMSON SPINELESS OKRA
ZUCCHINI SQUASH
STRAIGHT NECK YELLOW SQUASH
NATIONAL PICKLING CUCUMBERS
RADISHES
CELEBRITY MATERS (18)
BIG BOY MATERS (6)
MIXED MATERS FROM BUSTNCHOPS (4)
A&M MILD PEPPERS (12)
HOT JALAPENO (1) don't do hot
PEACHES N CREAM SWEET CORN
G 90 SWEET CORN (4rows)
CHERRY TOMATOES OR GRAPE (future)​


----------



## Whiz (May 19, 2008)

WOW that is nice, keep the progression pictures coming.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

NICE!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Been wondering how your garden was going. Looks like your's is in great shape. 

I'm going with G90 and peaches and cream again this year also.....but I'm going to plant about 4 times staggered rather than all at once and spread out the harvest...and fresh corn eating...over the entire summer. Just can't beat fresh taste.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I really wanted to stagger the corn but the way the weather has been I just let it fly. I planted two weeks apart on my G 90 last year but the second crop darn near caught up with the first one. I really babied that second planting and it paid off. I moved my water lines so I could reach the outside rows and hopefully everything will get equal moisture, if the rain eases up. A little shower wouldn't hurt right now. I actually disced up a turtle the other day. I guess he was in a mud puddle taking it easy. The local row crop farmers were giving it heck today trying to beat the rain too. I don't think we had near as much as you guys to the east, that's been unreal.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Solid!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Wado said:


> I really wanted to stagger the corn but the way the weather has been I just let it fly. I planted two weeks apart on my G 90 last year but the second crop darn near caught up with the first one. I really babied that second planting and it paid off. I moved my water lines so I could reach the outside rows and hopefully everything will get equal moisture, if the rain eases up. A little shower wouldn't hurt right now. I actually disced up a turtle the other day. I guess he was in a mud puddle taking it easy. The local row crop farmers were giving it heck today trying to beat the rain too. I don't think we had near as much as you guys to the east, that's been unreal.


Its raining here. I love it.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Its raining here. I love it.


Not a drop here. I fired up the sprinkler heads to wash the spiders out of the pipes and I even put some fresh batteries in the timers. sad3sm Some of the tomato plants have the droopsies so I had to give them a drink. We have a fifty fifty chance but we must be on the dry fifty. Three weeks ago I had a crawdad hole.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I wonder if Willie Nelson ever smoked dill weed. I could fix him up.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Will be a great host for butterflies.....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Wado said:


> Not a drop here. I fired up the sprinkler heads to wash the spiders out of the pipes and I even put some fresh batteries in the timers. sad3sm Some of the tomato plants have the droopsies so I had to give them a drink. We have a fifty fifty chance but we must be on the dry fifty. Three weeks ago I had a crawdad hole.


Got half an inch. That ought to fire up the seeds. Perfect timing.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Man that's some purty dirt.When you live in black gumbo,you start to notice soils more.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I can almost join the finally club. Still need to plant watermelons & probably reseed some no shows & cage the maters & lopes. If this jewel works as anticipated I'll be s----- in tall cotton. Hoping mother nature keeps sending her love to our crops.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

"Finally" isn't a word that applies to my garden, LOL, as long as I'm above ground. 

I plant something virtually every month of the year in the garden...and harvest year around. Everyone has their reasons, but my main reason for gardening is "taste" and I guess secondary reasons would be the urge to do it, to get your hands in the dirt, and see something come of it. 

Corn, beans, and tomatoes in March, potatoes in Feb , carrots and beets before that, and onions and radishes before that. We are still harvesting kale, Brussels, turnips, walker onions, and the last of the cabbage (delicious) planted from early last fall through early winter.

This month it will be time to plant cucumbers, another round of beans, a couple more rounds of corn, and peas...then in May okra, more corn, more peas, more melons...then in June and July its peas for cover and N2 soil building...and then its about time to get ready for the early fall plants. 

Then there are the fruits to harvest including various berries(black, raspberry, loganberry, goji berry, boysenberry, mulberry) , peaches, plums, pears, grapes, pomegranate, not to mention several producing pecan trees, an asparagus bed, and an ongoing experiment with artichokes. 

Throw in some fresh fish from the ponds, eggs from the chickens, an occasional wild hog and deer, and we eat pretty good around here. If I could find a local meat processor, I would take in a fatted calf, but instead just sell 20 or so head of them every year and let others worry about the rest. 

Sorry to ramble....but... Life is grand!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Your right Lark its never done. But I got it in the ground. I'll be weeding & watering & messing with the garden through out. But getting it planted is the first step. There will be seeds that need replanting, cages to tend to & bugs, critters & whatever.But I feel good about the spring garden this year.


----------

